# The US should have a "couple hundred million" doses of a Covid-19 vaccine by start of 2021, Fauci says



## Robert59 (Jun 3, 2020)

The US should have 100 million doses of one candidate Covid-19 vaccine by the end of the year, Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) and a member of the White House coronavirus task force, said Tuesday. 

https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news...03-20-intl/h_d9360b4e277953a4490fa5ee17285938


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

> “Then, by the beginning of 2021, we hope to have a couple hundred million doses,” Fauci said during a live question and answer session with the Journal of the American Medical Association.



Seems to me that "we hope to have"  is different from saying, "The US should have."


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Seems to me that "we hope to have"  is different from saying, "The US should have."


Exactly.  

Spin, spin, spin. The White House is pulling the CDC's puppet stings these days.  There isn't even a vaccine yet, but the CDC is forecasting how many doses we'll have in 7 months? Gimme a break.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 3, 2020)

With all the "rush" to create a vaccine, there will probably need to be a 2nd "vaccine" to correct the side effects of the first one.  I'll believe that there is a "cure" for this illness when millions are vaccinated without a bunch of major side effects.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 6, 2020)

It's all speculation. All of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm happy to hear that progress is being made on developing a vaccine but I'm concerned that our government leaders seem to be picking the winners and losers in the development of the vaccine.

The US has pledged 1.2 billion dollars to British drugmaker AstraZeneca’s vaccine development and secure 300 million doses for the United States.

This type of financial backing/incentive for one company could slow or stifle development efforts by other drug manufacturers to bring a vaccine to market.

Massachusetts-based drugmaker Moderna has shipped its first batch of a vaccine for testing and the CEO stated that he hoped all drug makers would continue to work on the development of vaccines because one would never be enough to provide vaccinations for the world's population. 

IMO that is the way we should all be looking at this race to find and produce a vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 6, 2020)

@Aunt Bea, I'm very concerned that there will be a rush release of a vaccine.  Before anybody sticks a needle in my arm, there will have to be plenty of data about a vaccine's efficacy, and the type and rate of side effects will have to be well known and understood.  A virtual impossibility in the time frame Washington is pushing for.  

I'll wear masks in public and continue staying at home rather than run the risk of who-knows-what might come from our good buddies in Washington (whose main goals are re-election), and big pharma (whose corporate boards are almost exclusively motivated by profits).

I'm not an anti-vaxxer, but neither am I a fool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2020)

All the more reason to maintain a supply of masks, disinfectants and such. The gradual re-opening of the country is more for economic reasons than health reasons.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Aunt Bea, I'm very concerned that there will be a rush release of a vaccine.  Before anybody sticks a needle in my arm, there will have to be plenty of data about a vaccine's efficacy, and they type and rate side effects will have to be well known and understood.  A virtual impossibility in the time frame Washington is pushing for.
> 
> I'll wear masks in public and continue staying at home rather than run the risk of who-knows-what might come from our good buddies in Washington (whose main goals are re-election), and big pharma (whose corporate boards are almost exclusively motivated by profits).
> 
> I'm not an anti-vaxxer, but neither am I a fool.


Me too! Another thing to consider is the trials are being done on healthy individuals. So if it proves safe for them what about the safety of those with health issues? I'll not be getting the vaccine until its proven safe for the older generation with existing health conditions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

I'll reserve judgment until I see someone coming at me with a needle.

If it makes sense to me at the time I'll get the vaccine being offered.

I'll probably continue to social distance in some form for the rest of my life and wear masks when I feel it is appropriate.

I think that we will see some sort of public health alert system put into place going forward that tells us when we should take extra precautions in the same way that we now have terror alert levels.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> It's all speculation. All of it.


Scientists and researchers are preparing the vaccines now...I prefer to be hopeful about it.  It's going to happen!


----------



## mlh (Jul 6, 2020)

https://horizon-magazine.eu/article/five-things-you-need-know-about-mrna-vaccines.html


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Spin, spin, spin. The White House is pulling the CDC's puppet stings these days.  There isn't even a vaccine yet, but the CDC is forecasting how many doses we'll have in 7 months? Gimme a break.


If a vaccine shows promise, they start producing doses immediately .If the vaccine proves worthless or unsafe they scrap those doses as a cost of doing business, so it's very possible they could have that many doses available.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2020)

So the day comes when the vaccine shots start. Questions: 1. How is it determined who gets first crack? Poor? Elderly? Minorities? Lottery? Will  it be free to all? Where will the sites be located? Will there be lines on foot or in cars? Will there be riots to get the shots? I would not want to be in charge of this.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Seems to me that "we hope to have"  is different from saying, "The US should have."


That is the headline directly from CNN.  So yes...  spin, spin, spin.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2020)

The time frame seems a bit optimistic to me.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

deleted


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2020)

The definitive word here is 'should' which doesnt mean anything.....


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2020)

I  doubt that Dr. Fauci meant "should" as we normally understand "should" to mean.  I think what he meant was that if we continue at the rate we will be going, the outcome would be that we would have however many cases.  I have a high level of respect for Dr. Fauci and believe he speaks the truth as he sees it based on his knowledge and experience.


----------



## 911 (Jul 12, 2020)

The CDC and the NIAID have learned a lot since the days of the Swine flu vaccine back in 1976 and then the H1N1 vaccine in 2009. More careful steps have been added, especially tracking the people that have accepted to test the vaccine. The government may be in a hurry and even though the FDA has agreed to fast track the Coronavirus vaccine, they have stated that they will still require any new vaccine to follow the required steps. Especially a concern to the FDA is to continue the tracking of people with certain illnesses and making certain that no ill effects that would add further complications are noted.

Even with all of these precautions, I am still willing to wait the 20 days until after the first person has been inoculated before I allow myself to be inoculated.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

20 days?  You're a brave man, @911.  I don't trust the current FDA or big pharma as far as I can throw them.  

Fauci has said that getting past people's skepticism about a quickly developed vaccine will be a major hurdle.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I  doubt that Dr. Fauci meant "should" as we normally understand "should" to mean.  I think what he meant was that if we continue at the rate we will be going, the outcome would be that we would have however many cases.  I have a high level of respect for Dr. Fauci and believe he speaks the truth as he sees it based on his knowledge and experience.



I read the OP wrong and thought it said we should have however many CASES by such a time.  OOPS!


----------

